# 3 best pet foods



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is a great video by Dr Becker explaining her top choices of types of food. Also there is a second video if you click the link for part 2. On this one she goes over labels and how to read them.

The 3 Best Pet Foods for Your Canine or Feline


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Another video talking about the best to worst pet foods, ranked 1-13.

The Best and Worst Pet Foods


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

vat said:


> Here is a great video by Dr Becker explaining her top choices of types of food. Also there is a second video if you click the link for part 2. On this one she goes over labels and how to read them.
> 
> The 3 Best Pet Foods for Your Canine or Feline


LOL well at least Dr. Becker is kinda cute.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Well she says that your pets food should be made in the USA so I guess I should stop feeding Orijen right away!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Dennq said:


> Well she says that your pets food should be made in the USA so I guess I should stop feeding Orijen right away!


Well... a lot of ingredients are from the US.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

The kibble she demos is Orijen


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I think we worry more about China than any other country.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Orijen is from Canada I believe. And Orijen, TOTW and most of these other foods do not address where all their products come from and also they do not address quality control or testing for diseases in the food. The only food I found that did this and was rated High was Natural Balance. At least their website address's this the others do not from what i can see. I just bought it this week for my puppys arrival Friday. Blue has been on the recall list to many times. Wellness has a lot of chinese products. Since I lost my girl a few weeks ago at 8.5 due to a liver disorder, I am suspecting Blue which I was feeding her will be having another recall. I sure hope not but I really do not trust these foods anymore. I want them tested thats a huge deal for me.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this info. My dog just does not seem to do well on dry food and we can't seem to find a product she likes.

I downloaded the transcript, so happy the doctor recommends raw as 1st choice, canned as 2nd. This is what our dog prefers, but we don't get much support out there for feeding this to her. My vet tried to scare me when I told her we feed raw for breakfast. When we first saw the vet, she told me our dog has a beautiful coat and seems very healthy, then I told her about raw. The vet said our dog has a chance of getting salmonella from raw. So I went home and looked on the internet, found out having raw decreases risk of salmonella because dogs digest it quicker, killing it. The chances are greater of getting salmonella in dry food, as it takes much longer to digest.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I wonder about this salmonella claim- have you ever heard of a dog getting salmonella? I asked the vet tech that same question, couldn't answer it- of course I forgot to ask the Vet. duh.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Gretchen said:


> Thanks for sharing this info. My dog just does not seem to do well on dry food and we can't seem to find a product she likes.
> 
> I downloaded the transcript, so happy the doctor recommends raw as 1st choice, canned as 2nd. This is what our dog prefers, but we don't get much support out there for feeding this to her. My vet tried to scare me when I told her we feed raw for breakfast. When we first saw the vet, she told me our dog has a beautiful coat and seems very healthy, then I told her about raw. The vet said our dog has a chance of getting salmonella from raw. So I went home and looked on the internet, found out having raw decreases risk of salmonella because dogs digest it quicker, killing it. The chances are greater of getting salmonella in dry food, as it takes much longer to digest.


I always hope that by sharing this type of information that it will help someone. I learned many years ago how to read a pet food label from an article I read. From there it has been a learning experience from the internet and other people. I feel if you are armed with information then you can decide what is best for your pet.

I found it entertaining that vet Rx pet food was not very high on her list.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Best dog food... one I can find that fits my budget and my dog digests without upset tummy or gasiness. I could never in a million years justify a $90 bag of dogfood. I currently pay $30 for a 40lb bag by Natura that is poultry meal & sweet potato. Jakey has no runs, plenty of energy, great coat, and no nasty dogfarts!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> Thanks for sharing this info. My dog just does not seem to do well on dry food and we can't seem to find a product she likes.
> 
> I downloaded the transcript, so happy the doctor recommends raw as 1st choice, canned as 2nd. This is what our dog prefers, but we don't get much support out there for feeding this to her. My vet tried to scare me when I told her we feed raw for breakfast. When we first saw the vet, she told me our dog has a beautiful coat and seems very healthy, then I told her about raw. The vet said our dog has a chance of getting salmonella from raw. So I went home and looked on the internet, found out having raw decreases risk of salmonella because dogs digest it quicker, killing it. The chances are greater of getting salmonella in dry food, as it takes much longer to digest.


i've never met a vet that will tell you raw is good **rolls eyes** when you tell them that they want to take all these tests infections and bacteria which are REALLY expensive and then they want to tell you how great science diet is.....


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> i've never met a vet that will tell you raw is good **rolls eyes** when you tell them that they want to take all these tests infections and bacteria which are REALLY expensive and then they want to tell you how great science diet is.....


What would make a vet an expert on nutrition as with a regular MD? Its not what they study in Vet or Med school. They are money driven selling that bad science diet with a few letters in front of it for a rip off price.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So have they actually come out with a governable definition for human-grade ingredients?

Just curious. Last I heard, it is just a marketing ploy as their is no requirements for human-grade.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am lucky, my vet agrees with raw. As far as the human grade I think we still need to read the label and be familiar with what the ingredients mean.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My vet also supports raw. She's open to whatever works.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I wonder about this salmonella claim- have you ever heard of a dog getting salmonella? I asked the vet tech that same question, couldn't answer it- of course I forgot to ask the Vet. duh.


Don't forget to ask google:
Untitled Document
Salmonella Infection in Dogs | petMD


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

kr16 said:


> Orijen is from Canada I believe. And Orijen, TOTW and most of these other foods do not address where all their products come from and also they do not address quality control or testing for diseases in the food. The only food I found that did this and was rated High was Natural Balance. At least their website address's this the others do not from what i can see. I just bought it this week for my puppys arrival Friday. Blue has been on the recall list to many times. Wellness has a lot of chinese products. Since I lost my girl a few weeks ago at 8.5 due to a liver disorder, I am suspecting Blue which I was feeding her will be having another recall. I sure hope not but I really do not trust these foods anymore. I want them tested thats a huge deal for me.


Champion Petfoods | F.A.Q
? has a lot of that or no?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Champion Petfoods | F.A.Q
> ? has a lot of that or no?


 
I read that whole Faq and didnt see how they themselves test their food. Mostly they talk about how great their ingriedents are.

This is right on Natural Balances website and its pretty extensive

http://naturalbalance.us/


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I wish most Vets. thought this way about nutrition and foods. Last one I went to tried to push Sci Diet, I've changed Vets. This one wants me to feed raw. Makes my guys happy.


----------

